# WBT Silver VS Cardas Quad Eutectic Solder



## blaken

I decided to pick up some premium solder for my pending CTH build so I went over to the bay to see what was available. My intention was to just pick up the Cardas because I assumed it would be cheaper. My assumption was wrong. After shipping WBT and Cardas Quad cost the same (within $1 anyway). For some reason a lot of the vendors have free shipping on WBT but the same vendor will charge $5.50 or so to ship the same amount of Cardas making it cost the same.

 So if you have tried both solders tell me which one I should buy. I am looking for an ease of use comparison not a sound quality comparison. I don't think I have the golden ears that can detect the sound change between these two.

 Thanks guys.

 Edit: I forgot to add other to the poll sorry.


----------



## FallenAngel

Wasn't a fan of the WBT Silver solder personally. Not as bad as Wako Silver solder, but definitely not easy to work with.


----------



## DKJones96

Kester silver is $25 a pound for .031" rolls. Love that stuff.


----------



## FallenAngel

Do you guys solder a lot of silver contacts that you use silver solder?


----------



## blaken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DKJones96* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kester silver is $25 a pound for .031" rolls. Love that stuff._

 

Where? I cant find it for half that. I don't know if I would use it for this project but at that price I might still pick some up.


----------



## CodeToad

Haven't used WBT but have used Wonder Solder Signature. It seems to be easy flowing but is a lot harder to desolder than Cardas. Cardas goes in and comes out easy.


----------



## blaken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys solder a lot of silver contacts that you use silver solder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have never used silver solder before. Should it not be used for general circuit board use?

 The only reason I was looking at this type of solder is the low melting point. I thought it would help avoid cold solder joints and me frying parts.


----------



## DKJones96

Kester "44" Rosin Core .031 Silver Bearing 1lb Solder - eBay (item 180405571626 end time Oct-08-09 11:03:01 PDT)

 $19.95 + $6 shipping. He's fast and has the feedback he deserves(100%).

 I wasn't aware of silver bearing solder not being suitable for general use. I use it all the time, in fact, I use the solder I linked above 90% of the time. The other 10% is divided between old radio work that I use 90/10 solder for, one time prototyping that I use 63/37, and SMD stuff where I get out the .015" silver bearing solder.


----------



## Billyk

Eutectic is the key to ease of use and good joints regardless of brand. A eutectic alloy transitions from solid to liquid and back with no intermediary state making it easy to use leading to a better joint. Eutectic is usually the 63/37 as opposed to 60/40.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wasn't a fan of the WBT Silver solder personally. Not as bad as Wako Silver solder, but definitely not easy to work with._

 

really?? I found it to be a breeze personally; nice low melting point and easy flow. all the same I still use cardas tri eutectic most of the time. I just ran out of the small roll of WBT I had, but found it good for interconnects. dont know if I would use it for SMD though. 

 just bought a pound of wonderclear to try out, percy recommends it over cardas and I usually get good info from that man. will report back when it arrives.

 also; i'm using a lot of solderless connectors at the moment too; my buffalo32 I used the terminal blocks for easy tweaking, and about half of the connectors I used were solderless. what soldering I did do, I used the tri-eutectic cardas. the alloy works pretty well with the rest of the parts/hook-up wire i used for the build being that most were either silver or copper or a combination of both. havent been able to find any rhodium based solder ;P jk


----------



## blaken

Thanks everyone for all your input. I will be getting the Cardas quad and the Kester.


----------



## dbfreak

I've settled on Cardas. Two power supplies and three amps later, it's flip the switch and presto, music!


----------



## luvdunhill

Given those two choices, and only those two choices I prefer WBT. Much easier to work with. Also, smells better.


----------



## Billyk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks everyone for all your input. I will be getting the Cardas quad and the Kester._

 

Be sure to report back on how you like them and what if any difference you notice.


----------



## jnewman

I find the Cardas Quadeutectic very pleasant to use. It does not eat iron tips and I have not had a single cold joint with it, ever. (Which is not to say that it's impossible to have a cold joint or that using it can compensate for a lack of skill/practice.) I like it better than the Radioshack eutectic and silver solders I have used as well as the Kester 63/37 I have used.

 I have never used WBT or Wondersolder for comparison, though.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Given those two choices, and only those two choices I prefer WBT. Much easier to work with. Also, smells better._

 

hehe yeah it DOES smell better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I noticed that too


----------



## ROBSCIX

I strictly use Cardas Quad for my audio circuits.


----------



## kh6idf

Another vote for the Cardas, I have used it a couple of times with good results.


----------



## Steve Eddy

FYI, I have about a quarter pound remainder of a 1 pound spool of Cardas Quad Eutectic solder. It's 0.032 dia. and the flux is water soluble (the water soluble flux is slightly conductive so you MUST wash it off).

 It's not quite my cup of tea. I have this spool left over from some contract work I did for another company that was using it. It's since been sitting here collecting dust so thought it deserved to finally find a good home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone here would like it it's yours for $5 (to cover shipping via USPS Priority Mail). US only. First come, first served. Please reply here and if you're the first to respond, PM me a mailing address.

 k


----------



## rshuck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI, I have about a quarter pound remainder of a 1 pound spool of Cardas Quad Eutectic solder. It's 0.032 dia. and the flux is water soluble (the water soluble flux is slightly conductive so you MUST wash it off).

 It's not quite my cup of tea. I have this spool left over from some contract work I did for another company that was using it. It's since been sitting here collecting dust so thought it deserved to finally find a good home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone here would like it it's yours for $5 (to cover shipping via USPS Priority Mail). US only. First come, first served. Please reply here and if you're the first to respond, PM me a mailing address.

 k_

 

I'll take it!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rshuck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll take it!_

 

It's yours!

 See you in PM.

 k


----------



## ROBSCIX

Bummer too slow....

 Can I speak for any of it?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bummer too slow....

 Can I speak for any of it?_

 

It's rshuck's now. 

 But if it's ok with him, I could pull you off a few feet of it.

 k


----------



## rds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI, I have about a quarter pound remainder of a 1 pound spool of Cardas Quad Eutectic solder. It's 0.032 dia. and the flux is water soluble (the water soluble flux is slightly conductive so you MUST wash it off)._

 

Where do you get your information? My understanding is the rosin flux does not need to be cleaned. In fact Cardas themselves say this on their website.


----------



## crying

Nothing wrong with the Cardas, I've used it for quite some time and it's worth the money, but... lately I found a .5 mm (diameter of the wire) alloy made of 60% solder, 38% lead and 2% copper, that costs much less and makes SMD soldering of opamps come out better...


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI, I have about a quarter pound remainder of a 1 pound spool of Cardas Quad Eutectic solder. It's 0.032 dia. and the flux is water soluble (the water soluble flux is slightly conductive so you MUST wash it off)._

 

What is your source for this? The Cardas website says:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cardas* 
_Activated rosin flux is ideal for most applications where components are not washed after soldering. The rosin actually works as a protective coating._


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where do you get your information? My understanding is the rosin flux does not need to be cleaned. In fact Cardas themselves say this on their website._

 

It's not rosin flux. It's water soluble flux. It was purchased directly from Cardas, and has "H2O" had written on the label.

 k


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is your source for this? The Cardas website says:_

 

See my post above.

 k


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not rosin flux. It's water soluble flux. It was purchased directly from Cardas, and has "H2O" had written on the label.

 k_

 

Huh... mine does not say that on the label. Maybe they've changed their formula or you got a special batch or something.


----------



## rshuck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's rshuck's now. 

 But if it's ok with him, I could pull you off a few feet of it.

 k_

 

All ok with me - 

 Ryan


----------



## ROBSCIX

I find quad Eucetic is very good for SMT soldering especially when building opamps moduels which is my primary use for Cardas Quad.

 If your still unsure perhaps get a small amount of each and try both out and choose the one that suits your technique the best. Many places will seel smaller amounts of these higher grade solders.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rshuck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All ok with me - 

 Ryan_

 

Great stuff thnx!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh... mine does not say that on the label. Maybe they've changed their formula or you got a special batch or something._

 

It was either a special batch or something they only sell to OEMs. I know the company I was doing the work for was using a water soluble flux solder prior to their getting the Cardas.

 But it's the real deal alright and came straight from Cardas, and not some reseller.

 k


----------



## holland

Cardas Audio

 "We supply Quadeutectic solder in many sizes, with either activated rosin core or organic water base flux. Activated rosin flux is ideal for most applications where the components are not washed after soldering. The rosin is actually a protective coating. The organic water based flux must be washed from the component after it is soldered. Manufactures of boards sometimes use the organic flux to get a really clean look to their boards, however, they must be washed carefully after soldering to prevent corrosion."

 - George Cardas


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thanks, holland!

 That should put the issue to rest once and for all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k


----------



## blaken

LOL Well I guess I will make sure to subscribe to my own threads from now on. I assumed this was a dead topic and I miss out on basically free solder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered 1lb of kester silver bearing since it was such a great deal and I plan on ordering a small amount (50ft) of Cardas quad this week. When I get them both I will try to do a small side by side comparison from a layman's point of view.


----------



## dbfreak

Rosin as a conformal coating? Perhaps, against insects. That's stretching it in my opinion.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL Well I guess I will make sure to subscribe to my own threads from now on. I assumed this was a dead topic and I miss out on basically free solder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered 1lb of kester silver bearing since it was such a great deal and I plan on ordering a small amount (50ft) of Cardas quad this week. When I get them both I will try to do a small side by side comparison from a layman's point of view._

 

Many of these higher grade solders can be purchased in smaller amounts which is great for use in audio circuits.
 Let us know how the testing goes...


----------

